# Adobe-Anwender erneut unter Beschuss



## Newsfeed (9 Oktober 2009)

Erneut gefährdet eine Sicherheitslücke, die bereits aktiv ausgenutzt wird, die Anwender von Adobe Reader und Acrobat, bevor ein Patch des Herstellers zur Verfügung steht. Doch Abhilfe ist in Sicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

